# Snapper rod



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

I am looking at having a light action snapper rod built for my dad for fathers day.i was just looking for a price range that would be in?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

outdoorkid said:


> I am looking at having a light action snapper rod built for my dad for fathers day.i was just looking for a price range that would be in?


You can spend anywhere from about 200 up to about 500 depending on your choice of blank, guides, grips, reel seats and other bling.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Most don't believe it but I use a $75 Ugly Stick Jiggin' rod (80lb-130lb) for bottom fishing. It's unbelievably light but we've raised at least 3 big sharks that I can think of, a 55 lb AJ and numerous decent grouper. I had to replace the ceramic guide tip with a roller which added around $14 to the cost but otherwise they've been great.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

SteveFL said:


> Most don't believe it but I use a $75 Ugly Stick Jiggin' rod (80lb-130lb) for bottom fishing. It's unbelievably light but we've raised at least 3 big sharks that I can think of, a 55 lb AJ and numerous decent grouper. I had to replace the ceramic guide tip with a roller which added around $14 to the cost but otherwise they've been great.


I am sure they are but most people looking for a custom rod aren't looking for the cheapest alternative. :whistling:

Lobsterman is right. plus if you do some fancy wraps it may raise the price. Its just too hard to tell you a ball park but would guess 250 to 350 get one with all the best parts and nice wrap. You can always build a cheap rod but why just go buy one form a store if you want that. 

Joe


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

My son paid 100 bucks just for an American flag butt wrap, so it can get as expensive as you would like it. For sure an experienced rod builder will make a rod that will far out perform an off the shelf rod. First of all he will locate the spine and wrap accordingly. How many times have you bought a mass production rod and the spine be off to one side or the other. Nothing more frustrating than having a rod try and spin in your hands while fighting a fish. The old addage is also true here and that is you get what you pay for.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> My son paid 100 bucks just for an American flag butt wrap, so it can get as expensive as you would like it. For sure an experienced rod builder will make a rod that will far out perform an off the shelf rod. First of all he will locate the spine and wrap accordingly. How many times have you bought a mass production rod and the spine be off to one side or the other. Nothing more frustrating than having a rod try and spin in your hands while fighting a fish. The old addage is also true here and that is you get what you pay for.


I would not doubt it. There are guys that do some wraps that charge $250 for the wrap itself and IMO they are worth every penny. It takes a long time to wrap them and time is money. People need to remember how much they get paid an hour when thinking about the price of these things.

It all about the components you use. For instance one titanium guide $45.:blink: Or get a $20 reel seat or $60 reel seat.

Guides
http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Cat...-All-Purpose-Guides-with-Silicon-Carbide-Ring

Reel seat Cheap but quality
http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Graphite_4/DPSH-Heavy-Graphite-Reel-Seat

Top of the line.
http://www.batsonenterprises.com/aluminum-reel-seats-1

How much do you think a custom gun would cost one with engraving and hand finished high end wood. 

Joe


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

SmokenJoe said:


> I am sure they are but most people looking for a custom rod aren't looking for the cheapest alternative. :whistling:
> 
> Joe


You are correct, sorry bout' that


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

A few questions that need to be answered are. What type of reel will he be using? What specific style will he be using, ie live bait, jigging, or dead bait/chicken rig? Then what length rod are you looking for? The pretty stuf can come after the basic concepts of construction are figured out.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Billcollector and Tiderider are two guys on here who do excellent work and should be able to help you out!


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

probably just using at 4/0, he just likes a reel limber rod with a lot of bend. i just want to build something with some character for my pops.i was look ing at spending around 250-300 just didn't know if that was possible. i had a very nice cobia rod built and I think it cost $275 but the guy that made it no longer around.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

That won't be a problem to handle at all.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I sure billcollecter will take good care of you.

How about you post up some pictures when you done. Lets get this section of the forum going. I love to look at peoples work.

Joe


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

No problem. I enjoy seeing the looks on peoples faces when they see their rods for the first time.


----------

